# Can't edit post in Rentals Offered



## presley (Feb 24, 2012)

My edit button goes away when I post in the Rentals Offered area.  I know other people can edit their OP when they lower their price.  Is there a reason why I don't have that ability?


----------



## DeniseM (Feb 24, 2012)

You can't edit your posts after 48 hrs. - you must also be logged in.  Send me the link and edit and I can fix it for you.


----------

